

Software Developers Fear Age 30 - momo-reina
http://www.businessinsider.com/software-developers-fear-age-30-2014-3

======
velikos
I cannot believe this type of journalism. It's just a clear rehash of what was
said on HN, maybe even close to plagiarism. This is trash.

~~~
melling
Read HN, find a popular thread then get that story on HN. HN stories do come
in themes. People even base their submissions on previously popular threads.

